# LED UFO 90 watt GROW  2x2 two plants 2 months from clone to harvest



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

hello everyone and welcome to the LED 90 watt grow by me The One n Only can't clone me. 
talking about clones I got two clones of some dank high grade.  all organic soil 2 gl. smart pots.  I got them under 2 ft. fluorescent tubes 24 hrs. I'm going to veg for about 1 to 2 weeks. then flower for 6 weeks.  making it 8 weeks total start to finish. with a harvest every month. Ill have a veg/cloning room. about 2 x 2 prob. bigger. with the fluorescent.
  I don't have a place to flower yet so ill be looking into making a cabinet or just buy a small 2 x 2 tent.
I do have however an LED fixture that will come in next week.  just in time for the clones to go to flower.                         2
90 watt 90 1 watt    70 red 630 and 20 blue. $82
I also have a 4 in inlane fan                        $23
4 in carbon filter 12inx7in.                          $40
I also have 2 small 10 in fans.                     $20
3 2 ft tubes                                             $30
2 pots                                                      $7
organic soil                                                $6
2 5gallon jugs with 2 weeks suply                  $7
 not including my tent/cabinet or electricity $215 
I have spent 
I'm excited about the LED fixture is my first time.  everyone is welcome to comment on anything.
 I would like to hear about the LED 90 w ufo.
 I saw a comparison between a 400 hps vs 90 w led Im sure you can find it on youtube no problem
on the video the 90 w led light had a better performance wow!
so  what you guys think of the setup and the leds thanks friends hope to hear from you all. 


just got a 16 megapixel HD camera and a tripot for pictures ill start uploading pics onceI receive my LED in the mail thank you all have a wonderful day!!:icon_smile: :icon_smile:  :holysheep:


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

hello D1 is back. Im looking a tent 24x24x48 for 71.91 I think w/ shipping comesto around $90 here is the link hxxp://growace.com/24x24x48-led-reflective-grow-tent.html?gclid=CMDw8I-hhbkCFUmi4AodohoAfQ
what you think???


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

You are going to want to flower longer then 6 wks. Pending on the strain pheno and your high preference you will be looking more at 8-10 wks flowering. So 10-12 total weeks from veg to end of flower. 

I recommend you do not follow breeders when they say 50-65 days shet like that. Those are guide lines n generally a plant is taken 1-2 wks longer then breeders time.  

Most of us do not chop on time but rather by trich color. 
LH.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 17, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> 90 watt 90 1 watt    70 red 630 and 20 blue. $82
> I also have a 4 in inlane fan                        $23
> 4 in carbon filter 12inx7in.                          $40
> I also have 2 small 10 in fans.                     $20
> ...



Like the tent. For veg maybe. 
I own a few tents. I will tell u this. It has the options. But lacks in height. 
Right now to save down the road find a 6-8' tall tent 2x2. 

Now u have 4 sqft to flower properly u will need a min of 5000 lumens per sqft. And a minimum of 3000 lumens per sqft for veg. For flower a total of 20,000 lumens needed. Bare min. And veg 12,000 total lumens. Bare min once again.
Gonna need more light for veg. Total lumens for your flous sit at??  
Also the price of that fan. It's a booster fan isn't it. 
If it is n I can send back do so. No good. And will not pull enough or push enough to use a filter with. 
If you use a 2x2x4 tent to veg that will be 16 cubic feet. 
One wants to exchange the air from his/her room 3-5 times a minute. 
So your looking at a fan centrifugal type needing to be 48-80 cfm but I'd get a larger one say 170-200 cfm and a fan speed controller. This will allow u to dial down or up. 

LH.


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks my flouros are 1800 lummens each so thats close to 6000 It's only to clone andto get them started for one week. I think the plants will only cover a 1x2 before i put them in the flower room with the ufo 90 watt  I got another floro I can add.
as far as the booster fan.  it runs quite I can't have anything louder for security reasons. and the tent is to flower. 2x2
 my veg box is also around the size
I wanted to go 4 feet tall to make space in my closet but I ll look into taller ones.
yeah I think Imight go 7 weeks max.  I need to be quick in and out.  I'll be ok with a cloudy and no ambers.  talkinh of crystals I just bought a 100x zoom lamp.  some bubble bags and a 0.01 scale I'm loving them all.
thanks left hand


----------



## the one (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks Mr lefthand.  I now see a 4 feet tall tent would b to short.  I really wanted to make it work the pots is only like 5 in tall the ufo light is small and can be pretty close to the tops.  I wanted to keep them small with a 1 to 2 weeks of vegging.  I know the phenos Im running they are clones from 2 of my strain I've running for about a year now they stay at like 3o inches from the grown w/ 2 weeks veg.  I have two phenos one likes to strech I have to do a little training.  - -   I'm only trying to get up to 2 Oz a month  I need to choose a tent.  I don't know may be it could work for 2 oz what you thinnk?


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

small update girls are doing amazing... I'm still debating what tent to use to flower Imonly looking  to get under 2 oz I hope I make up my mind soon I gotta go to flower in a week or two.  and since I would be ordering this grow tent online I gotta move quick  OOOOOh MY  what am I gonna do? lol


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 19, 2013)

If that's all you want n need n are 100% sure you will not get caught up in the addiction of growing. Lol. 

Go ghetto. Follow the simple rules. N build a box. 
Hell it could be cardboard. 1'x1' or slightly bigger. 
LH.


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

that's a great idea Im going with a ghetto box.  
I'll start thinking of materials 'cause I want something that I can hide in case some one comes.  also it be nice if I build a semi stealth cabinet that would look nice in my room or my wakl in closet
I love the MJ decor lol.


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> If that's all you want n need n are 100% sure you will not get caught up in the addiction of growing. Lol.
> 
> Go ghetto. Follow the simple rules. N build a box.
> Hell it could be cardboard. 1'x1' or slightly bigger.
> LH.



im already addicted I started growing around the same time I started smoking about 14 years ago .... I'll  start growing big in about 6 mo. to 10 mo.  I'm downsizing because I need more space for my self low key you know. n im  growing because I mnot paying for weed plus mine is organic i feel safe knowing what went in.  n you gotta love the taste n colors when grown in soil.

you think I can get something close to 2 oz with the 90w ufo in a space "1'x1' or slightly bigger. ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2013)

the one said:
			
		

> hello everyone and welcome to the LED 90 watt grow by me The One n Only can't clone me.
> talking about clones I got two clones of some dank high grade.  all organic soil 2 gl. smart pots.  I got them under 2 ft. fluorescent tubes 24 hrs. I'm going to veg for about 1 to 2 weeks. then flower for 6 weeks.  making it 8 weeks total start to finish. with a harvest every month. Ill have a veg/cloning room. about 2 x 2 prob. bigger. with the fluorescent.
> I don't have a place to flower yet so ill be looking into making a cabinet or just buy a small 2 x 2 tent.
> I do have however an LED fixture that will come in next week.  just in time for the clones to go to flower.                         2
> ...


 
If you got clones, then you should know what strain they are and can find how long that strain takes to flower.  Even if they are clones, I highly doubt that they are going to be finished in 6 weeks of flowering.  There is no way to rush the flowering and a plant with immature trichs simply doesn't get you very high.  So, you really need to find out what strain you have and how long that particular strain takes to finish.  There is no way to hurry flowering.  Very very few strains will have cloudy trichs even at 7 weeks.  Most strains take 8-10 weeks of flowering.

You mention a harvest every month which confuses me?  To harvest every month, you are going to need to set up a perpetual harvest system.  What were your plans to be able to harvest every month?  

I don't know how large the clones are now, but I would be very surprised if they filled a 1 x 2 space in a week or 2. 

Don't believe everything you see on youtube--people can and do post a whole lot of stuff that is simply not true.  There is no way that a 90W UFO replaces a 400W HPS and it really irritates me that this lie is perpetuated on places like youtube (mostly by LED salespeople).

Ventilation is almost as important as your lighting.  A $23 booster fan is not going to have enough power to use with a carbon filter.  If stealth is a concern and it seems to be, you are most likely going to have to upgrade your fan.  To contain the smells you need to create negative pressure in your space and have a fan with enough power to pull or push the air through a carbon filter and a booster fan simply is not going to do that.  If you do not upgrade your fan, expect to have odors during flowering, because you are asking your fan to do something it was never intended to do.  Booster fans are just that, boosters.  They are not meant to be stand alone fans, but to augment large fans on long duct runs.

You may want to get a tent coming.  One of the requirements to flower is a space that can be kept 100% dark 12 hours a day.  And I do mean 100% dark.  Any light leaks or interruption of the dark period can cause problems--either delayed flowering with light airy buds and/or hermies.

I think that you are going to find that 2 ozs out of a space 1 x 1 could be real tough to achieve, especially with little to no veg.

I noticed that you have mentioned the need for real stealth several times.  If you are attempting to grow in a home that is shared by other people and not tell them about your grow.....well, that is just not right.  Anyone living in the same home can face the same penalties if YOU are caught.  You are putting their freedom and liberty at risk, too.  And it is really tough to make it stealth enough that others will not find out.


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

hello Goddess I see what you are saying.  
they are clones its a kush hybrid that finishes fast.  its my own strain no name.

a harvest every month.  for that I have the perfect plan Ill have 3 runs going at the same time.  I'm about to harvest onenow.  on the 22 or a little later I start my next run.  and thats also when I flip the swith on my 2 week old clones.

so in one week ill have one room to harvest one group to start floweringandthe thirdgroup will bemaking clones.  harvest everymonth!

my clones are kinda small full of roots.  I'm hoping they'll grow a bit in the next 2 weeks I think is possible since thats what I've been doing 2 week veg plants still finish at around 2 1/2 feet.

and yeah I'm not believing all this hype online Ill finf out formy self. 

will this 4 inch booster fan handle a 2x2x4 tent?  Ireally dont want to get anything louder.

I think a tent would save me some time.  and its made right.  ill just put it in my closet.

and don't worry I'm not getting anyone in trouble its just me on a 1 room apt.

thanks for dropping in see ya goddess


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that you are going to find that 2 ozs out of a space 1 x 1 could be real tough to achieve, especially with little to no veg.
> 
> .



yeah I know that why i wanted to do a 2x2.... but may be i dont have enough juice with my ufo.  

please tell me what u think


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

also 2 oz is my max.  I don't want 2 oz just somehing close but def not over 2 oz


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 19, 2013)

:joint4:

I'll watch yer Lite Brite grow show, if ya don't mind.

Happy growin', Ichi.


----------



## ziggyross (Aug 19, 2013)

Not to disrespect but I find it hard to believe someone with 14 years growing experience would be this uninformed. Lighting, Air, time to flower etc. These are questions I would expect from as first year newbie.


----------



## chazmaine420 (Aug 19, 2013)

Can we get some pictures?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 19, 2013)

The booster fan will not work with a filter attached to it.  If you don't use the filter, it will exchange enough air since the space is very small.  But try to run ducting with no sags and with as few turns as possible.

Kushes are not fast flowering strains, so even a fast flowering one is probably going to take 7-8 weeks.

I understand perpetual harvest  It just sounded like you are just starting out with this project--didn't know you had others growing?  If you don't have a place to flower, where are the plants that you say are going to be ready the 22nd?  I am quite confused.


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Not to disrespect but I find it hard to believe someone with 14 years growing experience would be this uninformed. Lighting, Air, time to flower etc. These are questions I would expect from as first year newbie.



get out of here with that bro... uninformed? timeto flower?  i got experience. with many many phenos n have flower hundres if not thousands of plants from flower cycles going from 4 5 weeks like autos and 12 to 16 weeks with pure sativas LOL 
 lights? I've used prob more lights then a lot of people here 1000 's 600's 400's even 150 and some 75 HIDs. t5 , t8, t12, cfls, and now leds G' lol
I've taken down and trimmed fields of the size of a football field.  from 5am all the way to staying in the tent over night with a 12 gauge and 9 mm
what you know about that info. lol Im been real too I gain nothing by lying
air I've had up to 8000k grows not huge but good size so I think i know about air. lol
 just cuse Im asking for opinions don't mean I don't know my **** ...
No offense  But I run circles around OG's I'm an OG myself.  u tripping I know my cfms my lumens my ph ppms water nutes timimng.  
I've grown countless of the very best strains! OG, bubba, gdp, ssh, chemdog, fire og, afghani, blue dream just to name a few  
you name it I've done it. 
please don't assume things 
give me the my respect. I've earned it 
I'm "The One" 
peace


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The booster fan will not work with a filter attached to it.  If you don't use the filter, it will exchange enough air since the space is very small.  But try to run ducting with no sags and with as few turns as possible.
> 
> Kushes are not fast flowering strains, so even a fast flowering one is probably going to take 7-8 weeks.
> 
> I understand perpetual harvest  It just sounded like you are just starting out with this project--didn't know you had others growing?  If you don't have a place to flower, where are the plants that you say are going to be ready the 22nd?*  I am quite confused.*


at times eazy to do  

p.s. Listen to her advice have no opinion and profit don't listen = not so good 4 u :hubba:

but that's just my opinion :holysheep:


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The booster fan will not work with a filter attached to it.  If you don't use the filter, it will exchange enough air since the space is very small.  But try to run ducting with no sags and with as few turns as possible.
> 
> Kushes are not fast flowering strains, so even a fast flowering one is probably going to take 7-8 weeks.
> 
> I understand perpetual harvest  It just sounded like you are just starting out with this project--didn't know you had others growing?  If you don't have a place to flower, where are the plants that you say are going to be ready the 22nd?  I am quite confused.



the booster fan n the filter need to be adjusted.  i gotta think of something

I had Kush hybrids and other strains that can finish early like a week 6
a lot of strain out there are.  some just finish early for example: sensi skunk by sensi seeds it takes 45 days to flower kc brains has A kush that is done in 6 weeks
So Im  sure 6 to 7 weeks should be fine.  Not too worried about the amber high.  

right now I'm flowering in my closet I say i have no room to flower because I want to use closet as aregular closet for close shoes ect.  
in my veg area I have my two clones on the 22 i make more clones I switch my already cloned and then I harvest so every 3rd and 4th week I do something
on the 3rd I plant clones and at same time I switch my other clones to flower
on the 4th week I harvest.
every month is the same thing.  Im just down sizing because like I said I dont want to dedicate too much room.  nothing over 2 oz so I thought may b a 2x2
what you think Goddess?


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> :joint4:
> 
> I'll watch yer Lite Brite grow show, if ya don't mind.
> 
> Happy growin', Ichi.



please do.

Mr 420 I dont have my LED yet it should be here soon. like 2 days or something Ill take pictures as soon as I get it.  thanks for stopping by

and Ziggy you just gotta stick around and it wont be hard to believe 

one love


----------



## the one (Aug 19, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> at times eazy to do
> 
> p.s. Listen to her advice have no opinion and profit don't listen = not so good 4 u :hubba:
> 
> but that's just my opinion :holysheep:



I get it I'll listen to any good advice.  thank you both.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

small update my two clones are doing phenomenal.  I luv this soil the california kush is strong.... lol I'm confident that they'll get huge in the next week or two.


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

i'm a little behing with this clones.  I was suppost to make the switch around this time so ill just make some clones I have in the fridge just waiting.  so that everything goes back to normal.  OMG lol


----------



## the one (Aug 20, 2013)

the clones are a straight cut from the seed mother.  very strong genetics during cloning they don't yellow at all it looks like is nothing.  after only 3 days in their pot they are showing good side branching.  little monsters.


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

yay my ufo came in today!!!  I was reading a grow journal on RIT and this guys is using a 90 w led with 19 plantscame out with 108 grams  not bad gave me hope since Im only looking to get around 50 grams or less


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

I got to make clones for my next cycle. so Im getting my jiffys ready Lets go Organics bitches haha I meant that in a good way ho my girl... you the only one for me Mary Jane
Clones Clones 
My vegging clones are doing very well 1 to 2 weeks from now and they'll be ready for the LED


----------



## the one (Aug 22, 2013)

or I might just veg with the LED since I have no use for it right now
I'm trying to find a nice 2x2 tent


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

my clones are getting bigger and bigger.  and my crop closer and closer I gotta thank god for everything.  I'm doing so well.  no bugs no mold.  to think of all the years i've been growing all the hard time I went tru with this MJ plant.  all the problems I've encounter mites aphids, larva power mildew, bud rot.  and all those problems helped me be who I am now The One 
you should love me way more then you hate.  it feels good to be about to harvest.  now a well deserved BONG HIT.   sheers all you mofo.    ASk ME ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 23, 2013)

lol 

sounds good man! green mojo for ya you use a cloner or what?


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks for the mojo buddy right back at you!

I'm growing organic so for my cuts I did something new this time.
i few months ago I made a  batch of llike 20 then like 12.  and all my clones were a bit yellow dying some didn't make it.

so this time insted of spraying them with water or nutes i would just keep the trait with water.  by the way I used a jiffy trait.  with a low dome.  it was cheaper then at the hydro store plus my clones were short so no prob there.
well would you believe that they look just as good as the day i made the cut.
no yellowing or nothing beautiful babies.  
here is how I made them:

all organic clones
1. I desinfected a blade I've had for a decade or so.  super sharp. come in a little kit with a handle andmany blades.

2. I made sure the plants were water prior to making my cuts.

3.I made cuts on the bottom older branches. 45 degree angle right under tow nods. 

4.  I took the a branch with about 3 internodes on top 3 inch tall I cut away the bottom 2 nodes right by the 45 degree cut.(thats were the root will grow out of)

5. very fast after the cut is made I place in water right away before any air can get in the stem.

6.  after i make all my cuts and place them in a cup with pure water. GOOD WATER.  I gently put them in a jiffy that already has a hole so I dontforcethe clone.  and then place it in the jiffy trait and dome.

7.  I give them 24 hr of darkness so they recover from cut

after that I had them a good distance from a T5HO fixture.

I did not use any rooting gel.  all organic pure water with no spraying but GREAT results.   the plants is also very good and hardy


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

I gotta make clones soon.  I have two phenos.  one is a little strtchy like the OG kush.  the other one is just perfect or my taste. fast flowering and thick short plant kinda like the Afghani or master kush and the bubba kush.  I think I'm gonna hold on the the other pheno. ill just make some cuts adn leave them in the fridge.   

as far as my two clones that are vegging.  I think one more week.   last time I  flipped the switch they were 7 in. 2 weeks later they were 3 and 4 feet.   had to work on my tall pheno. 

im gonna pick up my ufo from the mail.  hopefully i can up load a pic or two


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 23, 2013)

so u think i can take a mo old or so bottom 4 node branch cut it throw it in a rapid rooter no clonex and will be fine? 

i gotta do 6 plants so can do 50/50 cloning powder vs purified water way  ty for answers  keep it up


----------



## the one (Aug 23, 2013)

well mine were in jiffy's but i'm sure you would get a similar result.  
the reason why I didn't use any type of cloning gel is because last time I was at the hydro store they couldn't tell me if the gels they carry were organic or non organic.  
so pure water until I find an organic gel ( im sure they are out there). . 

i've done it with pure water many times.  it takes a bit longer tho : (  
I would love to see the comparison of the 12
 "cloning powder vs purified water way"
this time they had nice roots in less then 2 weeks.
good luck buddy can't wait to hear hear your numbers on those 12 babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wohooo:woohoo:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 24, 2013)

well i have a huge pack of the rapid rooters so gonna take the lowers off all my satoris this weekend and we shall see how it goes will be using a powder/vs/water


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

sweet.   I just plugged my ufo and oh my is it bright. LOL.  im loving it.
I'll prob. post pics tomorrow or something


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

so I was reading a msg from DR gREEG Fang   and i didnt wANT TO take any more space on rose bud so I sent him a pm.  but I think is a good point so I'll paste here too

his comment:
Non-believers? No offense but some of these people have grown for more years than you've been alive.

my response:
i know why I said what I said I just dont wanna answer in rose's journal.

I'm talkling about 4u2smoke and a bunch of others. just as it is in life not everyone is gonna love me.

I tell you what you might be right and there s old folks over here that have been growing for even 40+ years. that great i know some myself. 
no one know what I've been tru. like i said in my journal.
ill run circles around OG's I'm am what I'am and only god can judge me.
king kong doessn't have anything on me.

the reason why i say non believers is because of everyone.
people thinking I mwasting my money on my LED.(people that don't even own one)
others talking about "i find it hard to believe you been growing 14 years... bla bla bla"
why would I lie... that stupid.

and now mr 4you2smoke come along saying"o street light have no effect on platnts bla bla bla ...its not first hand experience.... mofo I saw it with my eyes. is that not first experience. what an idiot. and the internet and the world is full of people like that.
what ever I took some time to brake down to you homie seems like u a hard worker and I would hate for you to get the wrong idea I'm a nice guy. may be the nicest yuo can come across. but ** is not my style 
take it easy. watch me prove everyone wrong. follow my journal. ill follow your later doggy


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't need anything from any of you and the reason why I'm sharing this journal and my advice is for educational purposes.  helping others like when they helped me.  if you read any of my stuff you can see that I only have good thing to say and i'm only helping but some NON BELIEVERS think they know better.  prove it.
I'm waiting.
until  then I suggest all you haters Shut the Front door.  don't come to me with the BULL


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 25, 2013)

N.E.wguy said:
			
		

> so u think i can take a mo old or so bottom 4 node branch cut it throw it in a rapid rooter no clonex and will be fine?
> 
> i gotta do 6 plants so can do 50/50 cloning powder vs purified water way  ty for answers  keep it up


ok so cuts were made and labeled today for sexing and clone powder vs purified water, sterile blade cuts under water etc. so seeing i was intent to sex them as well tru this I doubled the cuts and tripped the cloning powder cuts so 3:1water (not saying it won't work, just i need to have fuel to rerun if i get a few males)  will also try to collect pollen if i get a male just cause 5 of 10 seeds craked prob not buying then again


----------



## the one (Aug 25, 2013)

sweet


----------



## DrFever (Aug 25, 2013)

this thread is useless with out pics


----------



## the one (Aug 26, 2013)

pics are comming having problems uploading


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 26, 2013)

i cant wait , i have some update pics as well but then picasa decided to crash so i have to upload differently.....

this side by side should be interesting!!!!


----------



## the one (Aug 27, 2013)

Aktrue said:
			
		

> i cant wait , i have some update pics as well but then picasa decided to crash so i have to upload differently.....
> 
> this side by side should be interesting!!!!



yes sir!!!!

I hope I dont make you look too bad.  j/k is all good.
plus you are doing hydro.  I'm doing it all organic.  also I'm vegginf with fluoros. 
I wish the best ofluck my friend.... remember to stay a careful grower!


----------



## the one (Aug 27, 2013)

so the clones are about 1 week.  they started around 3 inchs.  and are now about 6 or 7. gettting close to the flip.  
the reason why im only doing a short veg is because this plants are full of vigor,  very rapid growingwith the perfect mix of indica and sativa.  out of all the plants i've grown this one is one of the most crystally starin if not the frostiest.  up there with my chemdog 4.  
she has a fruty, tasty sweet smell and taste with hints of kush. mery medicinal. norcotic high making you feel lazy creative happy uplifted and get mesleepy and gives me the munchies.

i can't upload piics yet.  as soon as I a chance I'll upload one of the ladies on week 5 going on 6.
plus my clones at age 1 week.

smoke the light green


----------



## budz4me (Aug 30, 2013)

Pics or it never happened!! :ignore:


----------



## Aktrue (Aug 30, 2013)

nice yeah im going to have mine in veg for about two and a half months.
mine have started that vigorous growth as well they exploded with leaves

PICTURES lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 31, 2013)

48 posts and no pictures...I agree that threads with no pics are worthless...


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 31, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> 48 posts and no pictures...I agree that threads with no pics are worthless...


GG what did i stumble into :icon_smile:


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

please don post on my threat if you have nothing good to say.  n stop earasing my post thg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

I have every right to delete ANY post that violates the rules.  Your post violated the rules and it got deleted.  Any future posts in the same vein will also be deleted


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

i dont want to read from anyone that is not a good vibe   good bye dont come back i gotr pic. n ill post them when ever i want ... imight just take the pics and save all my comments and upload them all in one day so theres no one interuptions over stupid things...


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have every right to delete ANY post I believe violated the rules.


why dont u delete theirs lady?
they got nothing to add.


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

i made this too have a good time not so that any stupid person can come in my threath and say what they think i should do.  ill tell u what ill do
ima keep smoking on thjis bomb home grown 2 oz babi.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2013)

Many that post on this forum "have nothing to add".  Posts get deleted when they violate the rules.


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

look theres a lot of people trhat want to know abnout the 90w led and im here to run a test.   get over your selfs. you can;t tell me nothing. keep eariasing ill just save it all for one day.  and post it all.  ro go to another site.


----------



## the one (Sep 1, 2013)

you are just getting on my way.  so move aside lady


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Not to disrespect but I find it hard to believe someone with 14 years growing experience would be this uninformed. Lighting, Air, time to flower etc. These are questions I would expect from as first year newbie.



:yeahthat:

You are not the first one or the only one or the last one to try and prove how great they are.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2013)

Wooo, this turned ugly quick. The One turned into The None.  


How dare he speak the way he did.. especially to our lovely THG!!! He obviously has 0 years knowledge of how public forums work.


----------



## DrFever (Sep 2, 2013)

First off i guess it was me  that mentioned  this thread is useless with out  pics   AND BEING TRUTHFULL  IT STILL IS   
The ONE   you sound like a  CLOWN with your  measly 90 watt CLOSET  UFO LED  grow.
  Listen  here son    something  many will agree on   you will get lots of  good feed back  when you post pics , Again doesn;t matter if you post or not  like i said  90 watt led  grow is like watching paint dry  it boring  and yields  are even more  boring  Funny  tho  one of my buds  from my girls is all more then you could ever  yield with a 90 watt   STEP UP SON and get out of the closet 
DO i really care  about  AGAIN ABOUT YOUR MEASLY 90 watt grow  NOT LIKELY
 You mentioned  tests lol  DUDE  they been tested and  There failures   what else would you like to know ???? 


I SURE HOPE HE WASN:T BANNED  GET HIM BACK  MAY BE WE CAN KNOCK SOME SENSE INTO HIM


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

what a  shame....:sad:

there's always the Ignore feature under your User Cp there "the one".


----------

